# Wisdom



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I drew this while working night shift. I titled it "Wisdom".


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

There is a look of serenity on his face. He's the oracle that digs within to share his wisdom!


----------

